# Mosquito coils



## MananGaur (Jul 28, 2018)

Are mosquito coils bad for cockteils? I know their respiratory system is very sensitive and I am not using any mosquito coil! But mosquitoes are here, and though in my area hardly any mosquito carries malaria (never heard of any avian malaria case), yet I am concerned because ofcourse it pains them when mosquito bites! Doesn't it? So Can i look for placing any mosquito coil? These days I use a net cloth to cover their cage to save from mosquitoes but sometimes (only sometimes) they try to chew on this net cloth as well? Should i discontinue this practice?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You use mosquito coils by burning them, and smoke is very bad for birds. 

Mosquito netting won't be effective if the birds make holes in it. Is it possible to hang the net over the cage in a way that's out of reach for the birds?


----------



## MananGaur (Jul 28, 2018)

Last night i put some clips around edges of the cage and then putted the net! It was not close to them but some parts were within reach as well! I am worried..what 'if' they chew on it?


----------



## MananGaur (Jul 28, 2018)

Also are these type of mosquito repellents also bad for birds?https://www.apollopharmacy.in/all-o...vHHW7YkDPhgwRELRtT1qmeMLcDynhKvQaAu3_EALw_wcB


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not really sure what that device does, but it looks like it's designed to put a scent into the air. Which is bad for birds.


----------

